# $260: SKyFi boom box and vehicle kit = Great!



## Pocatello (May 2, 2003)

I have the Delphi SkyFi Boombox and adaptor kit for my vehicle. I listen all day at work to the boombox, and take the skyfi in the car for long trips. I only live 5 minutes from work, so I don't use it in town in my car. I only it in my car on long trips.

I recently took a 2,000 mile vacation and used the car kit.

I'm writing here to report that everything works great. I've had XM for about 45 days, and I've had no problems. It works great, and I love the programming.

Now my wife wants another unit for the home. I don't think that will happen. She already has 30 channels of CD sound from the satellite dish, plus radio and CDs... but she wants one anyway. I was surprised by how much she liked it.

If you are considering a boom box for the office, like I did, I think you will be happy. I am.


----------

